# Vortex Skyline ED 20-60x80 spotter



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here owns a vortex skyline ED spotting scope. I've read mixed reviews and have my own oppions but would like to hear any pros or cons. I own a pair of vortex binos and a rifle scope that I think are top notch for the money. I came across a killer deal for the spotter so I'm thinking of picking one up. Just looking for your .02


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the normal vortex skyline and love it, the only downfall to this scope is it's huge. Great scope for the money!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

the warranty is second to none i have a vortex scope and really love it


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

used one last year for nearly twelve days straight. ... loved it.

angled or straight eyepiece?


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the Nomad, its a pretty good scope, (the Skyline is better). and I am glad they have a good warranty, I have had to use it a few times.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

I own this scope, and I love it. It is a bit bulky, but for the money you can't go wrong. I also have the digital camera adapter which works great for digiscoping with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Might want to watch Camofire.com today.

This was in my email for the line-up for today:
Some of the deals for today will include:

* TEAM REALTREE FULL ZIP HOODED SWEATSHIRT (54% off)
* EBERLESTOCK BLUE WIDOW - MAX 1 CAMO (30% off)
* SOG FLASH 1 KNIFE (in pink for mom) (57% off)
* EPIC CAM REALTREE CAMO VIDEO CAMERA KIT (73% off)
* HUNTERS SPECIALTIES DUAL PREDATOR CALLS COMBO SET (80% off)
* SCENTBLOCKER DREAM SEASON PRO PANTS (50% off)
** VORTEX SKYLINE ED 20-60x82 SPOTTING SCOPE (59% off)*


----------

